# With all my heart, can anyone  who can make siggys please make one for



## Galacta (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh.. My image.








Id like my name (without the 785) anywhere that is suitable. Same goes for the piccy.

With the bottom of my heart. Please make me a siggy.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll see what I can do in 15 minutes, don't expect too much.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 2, 2008)

140x81





261x150


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

The pic was hardly workable and is a bit too small, but here it is, enjoy!






The guy above me made me feel obligated to make an av but it's just a lazily cropped version of the siggy.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 2, 2008)

ok here we go 
put this in your signiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit oooo competition


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks People!


You really help.


Ill decide which one i want.


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Bigger image, if anyone wants -- http://liceknoil.files.wordpress.com/2008/...ravity-1283.jpg


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 3, 2008)

meh I was a bit too late but if anyone wants it, just add your text to the left where you see the white overlay.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 3, 2008)

I could redo mine with the bigger image posted by daihatsuboy if you want? the background would look better.

EDIT: heres a better vesion with higher quality background





thanks daihatsuboy


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

OP, do you like that?




Alternative:




If you do I'll make a sig too.
Give credit if you use either of them.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 3, 2008)

no offence noitora, but i fail to see what youve done there other than cropped the first one, and mabey solerized the second?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> no offence noitora, but i fail to see what youve done there other than cropped the first one, and mabey solerized the second?


Of course, I wouldn't bother making anything better since someone made already an avatar.
And I applied lighting effects to the 2nd one.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 3, 2008)

fair enough, what lighting effects did you use? could come in handy...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> fair enough, what lighting effects did you use? could come in handy...


Filter>Render>Lighting effects


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

Also here are two sigs, I was bored:








You'll have to reduce their size if you want to use them though.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 4, 2008)

awww NICE Noitora. oO i like the little sonic on the board next to the name xD
Poke, i recommend the top one ^^


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Also here are two sigs, I was bored:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG youre really good at graphics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I guess i still have a long way to go before becoming as good as you!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Also here are two sigs, I was bored:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The top one is badass.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made them in 10 mins


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

@ noitora
If you can blend blurs with blending effects, make simple effects with the eraser tool, and make a smudge layer on top for custom light effects, and with a little help of creating your own custom shapes, 
some "other" types of effects can be done.




here is one, I've used a total of 16 layers. (each effect, each blur, and each "extras" are ALL separate)
Actually, about 22 layers were made, so I can "merge" the stroke to the layer for the font, and a little more tweaks.
It's just the basics.
Now to get it to look more "customized", I took out the ultra bright lighting of this picture (It's sure an eye-burner)
so I made it look a little _less_ bright...




and this is what I've got.
(darn look at his name, I didn't align it correctly)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Who are you?


happy 1600th post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh oh

go to tile molester
load your palette

and edit lololol
works better than photoshop
(remember, 8bpp and it is lz77 compressed)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

D:
I get it. The radioactiveness is rubbing off on you.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> D:
> I get it. The radioactiveness is rubbing off on you.


That was random


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Also here are two sigs, I was bored:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good job with the text on the 1st one, i like!

i have a long way to go be4 im that good


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can start reading tutorials on the internet
P.S. I'm not any good at all, psycoblaster is far better than me.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> @ noitora
> If you can blend blurs with blending effects, make simple effects with the eraser tool, and make a smudge layer on top for custom light effects, and with a little help of creating your own custom shapes,
> some "other" types of effects can be done.
> 
> ...


Totally kickass.

Thanks!


----------

